# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  μεταφορα δεδομενων με σημα

## chrisrer

Καλησπέρα παίδες
θέλω να ρωτήσω εάν γίνεται μεταφορά δεδομένων μέσω σήματος...παράδειγμα δίκτυο υπολογιστών με ethernet και μεταφορά δεδομένων σε άλλο δίκτυο υπολογιστών με καλώδιο τηλεφώνου μέσο σήματος........έχω βρει ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα αλλά είναι πανάκριβο...η ερώτηση μου είναι γίνεται αυτή η διαδικασία μέσω 2 ρουτερ? η αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος?

υστερόγραφο....όλη αυτή η διαδικασία θα γίνει τοπικά και όχι με κάποιον provider

----------


## nick1974

Χρηστο εσυ ειμαι βεβαιος οτι καταλαβαινεις τι εννωεις αλλα αμφιβαλω αν θα υπαρξει καποιος να σε καταλαβει... Τι εννωεις "μεσω σηματος"? Αυτο που ζητας με τον τροπο που το λες λεγεται δικτυο... κι αν μιλας για απομακρυσμενα λεγεται ιντερνετ...
κατι αλλο προφανως εννωεις αλλα δε καταλαβαινω

----------


## mikemtb

Σε τι απόσταση είναι οι υπολογιστές?
Θα μπουν 2 ειδικές κεραίες, υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των σημείων??
Απαντα σε αυτά τα 2 και θα σου πω την συνέχεια!
EDIT:




> δηλαδη καταλαβες?



Τελικά μάλλον όχι

----------


## nick1974

> Σε τι απόσταση είναι οι υπολογιστές?
> Θα μπουν 2 ειδικές κεραίες, υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των σημείων??
> Απαντα σε αυτά τα 2 και θα σου πω την συνέχεια!
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



δηλαδη καταλαβες?
να δικτυωσει 2 ρουτερ θελει? (ομως μαλλον οχι αφου λεει για γραμμες τηλεφωνου)

----------


## chrisrer

οχι ασυρματα αλλα ενσυρματα

----------


## chrisrer

η ερωτηση ειναι απλη........το ρουτερ συνδεετε μεσω σηματος στον προβιντερ και οχι σαν δεδομενα....η δουλεια του ρουτερ ειναι να μετατρεπει το σημα σε δεδομενα

----------


## Ste7ios

Μάλλον κάποιο DSLAM θα βρήκες... Τεχν9λογια που μόνο ένας ISP μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει. Δώσε link μπας και καταλάβουμε.

Ο μόνος άλλος τρόπος είναι με modem, τεχνολογία των 80s-90s με την τερατώδη ταχύτητα των 33,6 Kbps η οποία συνοδεύεται με χρονοχρέωση...

Αυτό που θες γίνεται μέσω Internet και κάποιου VPN, π.χ. IPSec.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_subscriber_line

----------


## chrisrer

https://www.senetic.gr/product/AT-MC605-60

https://www.amazon.com/Allied-Telesi.../dp/B002J1TGYO

https://www.lambda-tek.gr/Allied-Tel...-60~sh/B244557

----------


## Ste7ios

Ίδια τεχνολογία με αυτή που έχουμε VDSL στα σπίτια μας μόνο που αφορά ιδιόκτητο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο και όχι το δημόσιο (PSTN).

https://www.alliedtelesis.com/sites/...s/mc605_ig.pdf

----------


## SV1JRT

> https://www.senetic.gr/product/AT-MC605-60
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Allied-Telesi.../dp/B002J1TGYO
> 
> https://www.lambda-tek.gr/Allied-Tel...-60~sh/B244557




1) Εφόσον δεν έχεις την παραμικρή ιδέα απο δίκτυα, πλήρωσε μια εξειδικευμένη εταιρεία να σου στήσει το μαγαζί σου.
2) Αν θεωρείς τα 300 ευρώ για ένα δικτυακό μηχάνημα ώς "Πανάκριβο", ετοιμάσου για μεγάλη ψυχρολουσία.

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> η ερωτηση ειναι απλη........το ρουτερ συνδεετε μεσω σηματος στον προβιντερ και οχι σαν δεδομενα....η δουλεια του ρουτερ ειναι να μετατρεπει το σημα σε δεδομενα




Μα ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ....
Που το είδες αυτό γραμμένο ??

.

----------


## Ste7ios

Για μένα δεν είναι και τόσο σαφές αν αρκεί απλώς ένα ζεύγος τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου για να δουλέψει...

Σε καμία περίπτωση 2 CPE (modem / router / subscriber unit) δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν μεταξύ τους. Η σύνδεση γίνεται μεταξύ CPE και DSLAM / provider.

Γιατί δεν επικοινωνείς απευθείας με τον κατασκευαστή να ξεκαθαρίσει τη λειτουργία του και να σε καθοδηγήσει καλύτερα;

----------


## nestoras

> Για μένα δεν είναι και τόσο σαφές αν αρκεί απλώς ένα ζεύγος τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου για να δουλέψει...
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση 2 CPE (modem / router / subscriber unit) δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν μεταξύ τους. Η σύνδεση γίνεται μεταξύ CPE και DSLAM / provider.
> 
> Γιατί δεν επικοινωνείς απευθείας με τον κατασκευαστή να ξεκαθαρίσει τη λειτουργία του και να σε καθοδηγήσει καλύτερα;



Αυτα που εδειξε εχουν λειτουργια "server" και "client" αναλογα με τις θεσεις των διακοπτών και λειτουργούν μια χαρα μόνο με δισύρματο καλώδιο cat3 ή ανώτερο.

Παλιοτερα εβγαζε και η zyxel  τα prestige761 (αν θυμαμαι σωστα το μοντελο) hdsl routers.

Βασικο ερώτημα: ποια ειναι η απόσταση των δύο δικτύων? Ο χαλκός έχει περιορισμούς.


Χρήστο, προσπάθησε να γίνεις πιο σαφής σε αυτά που ζητάς και να περιγραψεις με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις. Αυτό που ζητάς ετσι στον αέρα μπορεί να γίνει με κόστος απο 10 μέχρι 10.000 ευρω (ενδεικτικες τιμές). Πες μας αποσταση, οπτικη επαφη, ευκολια εγκαταστασης νεου καλωδιου, budget, εξοπλισμο στα δυο ακρα, ταχύτητα που θελεις να "πιάσεις" κτλ για να παρεις μια πιο συγκεκριμένη απάντηση.

----------


## kioan

Δες τα χαρακτηριστικά του AT-MMC6005-60. Είναι το νεότερο μοντέλο από αυτά που έδειξες.

----------


## chrisrer

> Αυτα που εδειξε εχουν λειτουργια "server" και "client" αναλογα με τις θεσεις των διακοπτών και λειτουργούν μια χαρα μόνο με δισύρματο καλώδιο cat3 ή ανώτερο.
> 
> Παλιοτερα εβγαζε και η zyxel  τα prestige761 (αν θυμαμαι σωστα το μοντελο) hdsl routers.
> 
> Βασικο ερώτημα: ποια ειναι η απόσταση των δύο δικτύων? Ο χαλκός έχει περιορισμούς.
> 
> 
> Χρήστο, προσπάθησε να γίνεις πιο σαφής σε αυτά που ζητάς και να περιγραψεις με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις. Αυτό που ζητάς ετσι στον αέρα μπορεί να γίνει με κόστος απο 10 μέχρι 10.000 ευρω (ενδεικτικες τιμές). Πες μας αποσταση, οπτικη επαφη, ευκολια εγκαταστασης νεου καλωδιου, budget, εξοπλισμο στα δυο ακρα, ταχύτητα που θελεις να "πιάσεις" κτλ για να παρεις μια πιο συγκεκριμένη απάντηση.



παναγιωτη απο τους μοναδικους που εχεις καταλαβει απλως η διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν λεγεται στην συσκευη σερβερ και client......αλλα με τα διακοπτακια το γυρνας σε master και slave.........πιθανον να μην ημουν τοσο αναλυτικος στο ερωτημα μου και να δημιουργηθηκαν ανακριβιες........το συγκεκριμενο ζευγος μηχανηματων δεν τον γνωριζα και το ειδα στην δουλεια μου και μου δημιουργηθηκαν καποια ερωτηματα.........τι κανει εχουμε ενα γραφειο 10 υπολογιστων τοπικο δικτυο και θελουμε να μεταφερουμε τα δεδομενα σε ενα αλλο γραφειο 20 υπολογιστων τοπικα και ενσυρματα αποστασης 4 χιλιομετρων , εδω ερχεται αυτη η συσκευη που συνδεεται με ethernet απο το switch των υπολογιστων και το μετατρεπει σε σημα μεσω τηλεφωνικου καλωδιου ως την επιλογη master στην αλλη συσκευη που ειναι σε αποσταση 4 χιλιομετρων ως slave , λαμβανει η συσκευη slave το σημα και το μετατρεπει σε δεδομενα και το διαμοιραζει στο δικτυο των υπολογιστων μεσω switch.........Τωρα αυτο που θελω να καταλαβω να πειραματιστω ειναι οτι εφοσον εχουμε ενα modem-router το οποιο διαθετει τηλεφωνικη γραμμη που συνδεεται στον isp μεσω σηματος για να εχουμε ιντερνετ σπιτι μας (στην ουσια τι κανει ενα ειδος κλησης στον isp) ετσι ωστε να γινει επιβαιαβεωση οτι ειμαστε συνρομητης για να μας δωσει ιντερνετ, να φτιαξουμε εμεις τοπικα με καποιο τροπο 2 ρουτερ σε μαστερ και σλαβε και να επικοινωνουνε τοπικα μεσω τηλεφωνικης γραμμης.....θελω να πιστευω οτι εγινα ποιο ξεκαθαρος

----------


## chrisrer

> 1) Εφόσον δεν έχεις την παραμικρή ιδέα απο δίκτυα, πλήρωσε μια εξειδικευμένη εταιρεία να σου στήσει το μαγαζί σου.
> 2) Αν θεωρείς τα 300 ευρώ για ένα δικτυακό μηχάνημα ώς "Πανάκριβο", ετοιμάσου για μεγάλη ψυχρολουσία.
> 
> .



καλημερα, δεν θα κατσω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση ουτε να κανω μαθηματα  συμπεριφορας εδω μεσα........το αν εχω ιδεα απο δικτυα ασε να ξερω  καποια πραγματα παραπανω για να κανω την συγκεκριμενη  ερωτηση..........οσον αφορα την σκεψη μου ηταν καθαρα για πειραματισμο  και ανταλλαγη αποψεων γιατι η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη που παραθεσα στα  links εχει την συγκεκριμενη ιδιοτητα.....

----------


## chrisrer

> Δες τα χαρακτηριστικά του AT-MMC6005-60. Είναι το νεότερο μοντέλο από αυτά που έδειξες.



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## nestoras

> Τωρα αυτο που θελω να καταλαβω να πειραματιστω ειναι οτι εφοσον εχουμε ενα modem-router το οποιο διαθετει τηλεφωνικη γραμμη που συνδεεται στον isp μεσω σηματος για να εχουμε ιντερνετ σπιτι μας (στην ουσια τι κανει ενα ειδος κλησης στον isp) ετσι ωστε να γινει επιβαιαβεωση οτι ειμαστε συνρομητης για να μας δωσει ιντερνετ, να φτιαξουμε εμεις τοπικα με καποιο τροπο 2 ρουτερ σε μαστερ και σλαβε και να επικοινωνουνε τοπικα μεσω τηλεφωνικης γραμμης.....θελω να πιστευω οτι εγινα ποιο ξεκαθαρος



Οπότε απο οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει δικό σας δισύρματο χαλκού παρα μόνο η καλωδίωση του ΟΤΕ. Ο χαλκός στην άλλη πλευρά του δικτυου τερματιζει σε ενεργο εξοπλισμό του παρόχου. Για να σου ελευθερώσει τα ζευγάρια και να κάνεις οτι θελεις εσυ θα πρέπει να μισθώσεις τη γραμμη (καλύτερα δε θες να μάθεις κόστος μισθωμένων). Απο τη στιγμή που υπαρχει προσβαση στο διαδικτυο και στα δυο ακρα οι λυσεις ειναι πιο "software", ειτε με vpn ειτε με ipsec tunnel. Θα χρειαστεις ελαχιστο εξοπλισμο (πχ  δυο mikrotik routers για ipsec tunel ή ενα draytek router για vpn ή δύο μηχανηματα που να τρεχουν λινουξ κτλ).

Οπως και να'χει απαιτουνται λίγο πιο προχωρημενες γνώσεις δικτύων για να σεταρεις σωστα τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## chrisrer

> Οπότε απο οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει δικό σας δισύρματο χαλκού παρα μόνο η καλωδίωση του ΟΤΕ. Ο χαλκός στην άλλη πλευρά του δικτυου τερματιζει σε ενεργο εξοπλισμό του παρόχου. Για να σου ελευθερώσει τα ζευγάρια και να κάνεις οτι θελεις εσυ θα πρέπει να μισθώσεις τη γραμμη (καλύτερα δε θες να μάθεις κόστος μισθωμένων). Απο τη στιγμή που υπαρχει προσβαση στο διαδικτυο και στα δυο ακρα οι λυσεις ειναι πιο "software", ειτε με vpn ειτε με ipsec tunnel. Θα χρειαστεις ελαχιστο εξοπλισμο (πχ  δυο mikrotik routers για ipsec tunel ή ενα draytek router για vpn ή δύο μηχανηματα που να τρεχουν λινουξ κτλ).
> 
> Οπως και να'χει απαιτουνται λίγο πιο προχωρημενες γνώσεις δικτύων για να σεταρεις σωστα τον εξοπλισμό.



υπαρχει γραμμη ανεξαρτητη αφου χρησημοποιητε η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη και θελουμε να τραβηξουμε ακομα μια ανεξαρτητη και αντι να αγορασουμε παλι την αντιστοιχη συσκευη ρωταω αν γινεται με καποιο τροπο με 2 ρουτερ μεσς το καλωδιο τηλεφωνου......δλδ να κανουν την δουλεια της αντιστοιχης συσκευης με καποιο openwrt η οτιδιποτε αλλο....δεν θελω να μεταφερονται τα δεδομενα μεσς ιντερνετ...ολα ειναι lan.........αφηστε την λυση του ιντερνετ και του wifi

----------


## kioan

Μιας και το θέμα απαντήθηκε λεπτομερέστατα και άρχισε να ξεφεύγει, τα άσχετα διαγράφηκαν και το παρόν κλειδώνεται.

----------

